
Pg_query: Parse PostgreSQL Queries in Ruby - fanf2
https://pganalyze.com/blog/parse-postgresql-queries-in-ruby
======
bdcravens
This article is from 2014, though the gem does still appear to be actively
developed:

[https://github.com/lfittl/pg_query](https://github.com/lfittl/pg_query)

